# Who wets their bee suit before inspecting their hives?



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

When I read your thread title I thought you meant who wets their bee suit before inspecting because they were nervous! 

Ok, I get what you're saying. Good idea Lori!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

If you were as old as me, you'd have a much different reason for a wet bee suit  Well, it was over 120 F in the grass while I added a feeder to a hive yesterday. 105 F air temperature. When its that warm, you break the task into small parts and take longer to get it done and cooling off between times. You work on getting faster too.

Our humidity reduces the efficiency of the cooling effect resulting from evaporation, so can't emagine doing that here....But parts of my bee costume are fairly wet by the time I get done anyway.


----------



## coppermouse (Apr 27, 2011)

Get an ultrabreeze


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I agree with coppermouse, bees can sting eaiser where material is WET they can even sting through wet leather gloves.


----------



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

I have a full bee suit that has never been taken out of the package. I bought a bee jacket and veil and found that in Mississippi that it was too hot. I then ordered a 'bee vest with veil" from Rossman and have been wearing it ever since. I wear it with a T-shirt and shorts and have had no problems. It is still hot, but it is the best I have found. I've never worn gloves, and the bees don't seem to bother my arms as long as I use smoke, so I just keep on keeping on. lol


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

CharlieB- you win the award for the funniest response this year. As for the suit talk, I would encourage anyone who is_ going to_ or who _works at_ a hospital to get a white surgical suit. They are light weight and ...........free! If you don't have a conscious...it is much easier to take one. Usually they only use them once and toss them anyway, so it might be better to ask. It is also known in these parts as a bunny suit. The bees might be able to sting through mine, but I haven't gotten zapped yet. juzzerbee


----------



## Michael Pawelek (Jun 4, 2012)

Let's see....a good looking woman in a wet bee suit. Sounds like a great center fold for the July issue of "Play Bee" magazine!


----------



## naturaledge (Apr 27, 2011)

Hive Hefner or Hugh Hivener would be proud


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Okay now...were talking about keeping those bees in check. I get my sugar spray out and water down those ones that get feisty. Don't make me have to get out that sugar syrup!!!


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like no one really beelieves Lori and without a picture, I too, doubt it happened!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Getting a little t:


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry. Lori, it has been very hot and humid here in recent weeks so it really doesn't matter to me because within a matter or minutes I'm soaked anyway. I only wear a jacket and veil when I'm inspecting and can't imagine wearing a full suit.


----------



## bees4lifeapiary (Jun 29, 2012)

I am abit distracted by a lady and h2o ,but my remedy to the heat.I purchased one of those fold out canopy's 10x10 in 2 minutes I have a cloud that follows me and adios burning up in the sun http://www.ecanopy.com/ez-up-canopies.html?gclid=CNXhltG19rACFQgFnQodvzkK7w I am a newbie less than 1 year into bee keeping and have 29 hives,takes me a little while to go through them as I am still learning what I want to see inside the hive and what I should know I shouldnt see inside the hive.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

I was a bit taken back by how things got twisted with this new thread. I made some poor profile choices that may have revealed my identity. My husband helped me fix that issue...

My recent response was suppose to come across as though I felt things were being taken to an extreme that was not good, but I don't think it came out with the feeling I wanted. I want to apologize to the moderator, honeyman. I knew you would respond. Thank you for your tactfulness.

BTW, it is true that I spray those irritated bees with sugar syrup, and it seems to keep them more in line, and less 'sting happy.' I used to try to smoke them, but that never helped...

I have my hives in a shady area that has spotty sun. Most of the sun is during early Am and late PM. I feel that where I live this should work fine, esp. due to the fact the trees above lose their leaves during winter, thus allowing for more sun.

I will likely have a week or so where it's humid here. At that time, I will be sympathizing with all of you in the East!!! But I promise you, I will not change my ways when it comes to wetting my bee suit! I'd rather wear summer garb in the winter snow than a dry, thick, polyester bee suit on a very warm day!!!! The bees get wet from my drenched forehead, and all I can think about is finishing the job! Beekeeping is suppose to be fun and awe-inspiring, not a burden!!!

-Lori


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

I sewed a couple interior pockets into my bee suit large enough to hold a commercial ice pack.


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

I didn't think of that...good idea! Now all we need is a fan system in the hat and veil!!!

-


----------



## certaut (Apr 15, 2010)

ultrabreeze is the only way to go in toasty Texas, my 9 year old daughter helps and she wears a bathing suit under her ultrabreeze suit. We still limit our "in the heat" time and drink plenty of water.


----------



## ByronMO (Apr 19, 2012)

How about wearing a "Cool Vest" over or under your bee suit. Some like http://www.uline.com/BL_8984/Cooling-Vest?pricode=WT761&gclid=CKG6zf_0m7ECFU2htgodmhU3ew you soak in cool water before wearing and others have pockets for ice packs.


----------



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

If I had more than a few hives or did cutouts, I'd absolutely invest in a Camelback. For some reason, it's hard to drink through a rigid veil....


----------



## cdb 1212 (Jun 14, 2012)

ByronMO said:


> How about wearing a "Cool Vest" over or under your bee suit. Some like http://www.uline.com/BL_8984/Cooling-Vest?pricode=WT761&gclid=CKG6zf_0m7ECFU2htgodmhU3ew you soak in cool water before wearing and others have pockets for ice packs.


 i would like to thank you ByronMO i work in a very hot plant and bought one of these vest for work. What a life saver helps keep me cool in 110 machine enviroment. And thanks to this thread i also bought a ultra breeze jacket LOVE IT AAS WELL, now i just have to combine the two on those hot hive inspections!

chris


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a small pool in my backyard. I jump in with shorts and tee shirt on and then climb into my Pigeon Mountain vented suit. Feels like the AC is on the whole time!

Here in Vermont we only have to do this a few times a year though!


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

''''''' I wear it with a T-shirt and shorts and have had no problems. It is still hot, but it is the best I have found. I've never worn gloves, and the bees don't seem to bothe''''''''''


WHY PUT ON A VEST OR VAIL??????


----------



## dizzybee (Aug 17, 2012)

I use a cool vest under the suit, it so warm in Las Vegas 108 at 8 am in the morning you will over heat so I used a cool vest under the suit it helpls a lot. I Also use a an ice pack under the bonnet when it really hot.. helps a a lot.


----------



## REDWOOD (Feb 5, 2014)

I have never wet my bee suit, came close to it a few times though  I keep cool in the hotter days in summer by placing ice packs in my pockets


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use the Ultra Breeze. If it was wet (and I haven't tried that, but have considered it in the past) then it would be very cool and still be stingproof, where a canvas suit sticks to you and is more prone to stings.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Underneath the large mesquite tree, in the front of our property, where I keep most of my nucs and do my queen rearing, I've installed a fogging system. It only cost me about $800-$1,000 dollars, and I originally purchased it, intending to use it to help cool and humidify a greenhouse I was building. The greenhouse was going to cost too much to operate, so I put the greenhouse project on hold. Meanwhile I had already obtained the fogging system, so I thought it would be good to put it to use. I installed it into the branches of this mesquite tree, with the fog doing a very good job of boosting the humidity and dropping the ambient temperature beneath the tree. Since this is where I spend most of my outdoor beekeeping time, especially in our hot/dry summers, I thought it couldn't hurt to try this 1,000 PSI fogging system - it works very nicely. And is connected to an interval timer switch, which turns the pump on as often, and as long as I set it for. The timer also has a photo-sensor, which I engage to disable the system after dark.

My bee suit is; a long-sleeved T-shirt and shorts (sometimes swimming trunks), tennis shoes with white socks, and a very wide-brimmed hat, which I wear 24/7/365 whenever I am outside in the daytime (cloudy or not). I have charged garden hoses, with finger valves at their nozzle ends standing ready at each apiary location. I have used the hoses to wet down my T-shirts, periodically, and even with the fog going. And once I arrived just in time to put out a fire that had started from a smoker dump, three days earlier (one unnoticed ember - whew). Now I always use the hoses to soak the ashes from any smoker dumps, before they grow to raging fires.

So, my answer is, Yes I often wet my bee suit, and that can be a very refreshing and healthy choice.


----------

